# Supporting non Canadian, USA dependant



## ClearlyCanadian (Mar 16, 2015)

I have been a Canadian non resident for 10 years. I file my Canadian Income Tax Return under Section 117 every year. 

Up until 2014 I filed as a single person. Now I live with and support an American lady. She has no income. Does anyone know if I can add her as a Dependent on my 2014 CRA return?:confused2:

Thanks for any advice. I suppose I can call CRA about this as well, but wondered if anyone else is in the same situation.


----------



## ClearlyCanadian (Mar 16, 2015)

ClearlyCanadian said:


> I have been a Canadian non resident for 10 years. I file my Canadian Income Tax Return under Section 117 every year.
> 
> Up until 2014 I filed as a single person. Now I live with and support an American lady. She has no income. Does anyone know if I can add her as a Dependent on my 2014 CRA return?:confused2:
> 
> Thanks for any advice. I suppose I can call CRA about this as well, but wondered if anyone else is in the same situation.


Whoops, I meant Section 217.


----------

